# Looking for loft ideas for single pigeon



## abrownrigg (May 7, 2013)

A single racing pigeon has made my house his home. It is unlikely that he will be going back to his owner. The tag on his leg was from a breeder who sold the bird to someone who races them and he thinks he'll cull it since he was injured. (He hasn't flown since he walked in on us a few days ago.) We've decided to keep him/her so need to make him a small loft. We have plenty of wood for building a good frame, enough plywood to make a small loft/nesting box, and I picked up a big roll of chicken wire. (Will get more if needed.) I was thinking of making something kind of like the one on this site listed as "Coming Soon - Pigeon Breeding Loft": http://www.portablelivestockshelters.com/Pigeon_Housing.html

I'll need to make sure it is warm enough for our lovely cold Canadian winters. Any suggestions on how the interior should be made?

The area I'd like to build it in is also where we keep our dog. So far the dog has shown no interest in the pigeon and he has never chased after other animals except to bark at dogs he knows when he wants to come out and play. I'm thinking that being in the dog's yard other predators won't be so willing to come around. Do you see any problems with this location? (I can easily have it face south.) I was also thinking of putting the dog house under the loft part instead of having it open for the pigeon. Our dogs house is something like this one: http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=12811619&lmdn=Houses%2C+Outdoor+Kennels&f=PAD%2FpsNotAvailInCA%2FNo

Suggestions? Comments? This is our first pigeon and since he just dropped in on us I had no time to plan or research anything.

Thanks!

Amanda


----------



## Quazar (Jul 27, 2010)

abrownrigg said:


> A single racing pigeon has made my house his home. It is unlikely that he will be going back to his owner. The tag on his leg was from a breeder who sold the bird to someone who races them and he thinks he'll cull it since he was injured. (He hasn't flown since he walked in on us a few days ago.) We've decided to keep him/her so need to make him a small loft. We have plenty of wood for building a good frame, enough plywood to make a small loft/nesting box, and *I picked up a big roll of chicken wire. (Will get more if needed.) *I was thinking of making something kind of like the one on this site listed as "Coming Soon - Pigeon Breeding Loft": http://www.portablelivestockshelters.com/Pigeon_Housing.html
> 
> I'll need to make sure it is warm enough for our lovely cold Canadian winters. Any suggestions on how the interior should be made?
> 
> ...


 *No no no no no*.....
Unfortunately Chicken wire is really not suitable as it is not strong enough to keep the bird secure and safe.
It is designed to keep chickens or birds within one area, but it is *not designed to keep predators out*.
The wire itself is thin and because it is so flexible it deteriorates and oxidises very quickly when exposed to the elements making it easy for hawks to rip off or rodents to chew through. The "twisting" of strands at the "weaving" actually becomes a trap for moisture, speeding up the deterioration. 
The hexagonal holes also mean mice can get through easilly and mouse droppings and urine are one of the biggest causes of salmonella in a loft.
Much safer and better to use 1/2 inch "hardware cloth" which is welded at the joints making it stronger and less likely to be penetrated if fitted and secured properly.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Quazar is right about the wire. Chicken wire isn't a safe fix. Hardware cloth is safe. Also, putting him in with the dog is a bad idea. Even if he has never bothered with the pigeon, he is still an animal, and it just isn't safe to leave a pigeon alone with a cat or dog.
An enclosure large enough for your little friend, plus a mate would be ideal, as pigeons are much happier when they have a friend. Not much fun living alone. With an aviary attached to get outside in the sunlight and fresh air. Pigeons do make great pets.


----------



## abrownrigg (May 7, 2013)

I'll see what else I can find. I'll make sure that it is big enough for two but at the moment I need to learn all I can about taking care of one. I'm normally a big planner but this guy was totally unexpected so I had zero time for research. Plus we've had some unexpected medical problems with one of the kids so me time to research has been in very short supply.

When you introduce a second bird does it need to be the opposite sex? I haven't got a clue on this birds sex. We are simply saying he since almost all of our other animals are males. And does it need to be a slow introduction or do you just put them both together?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

The one you were looking at is cute. That would be nice for a pair. 
As far as gender, two females will normally get along just fine. Two males will usually fight. 
You introduce them slowly. Usually in 2 cages side by side. Let them get to know each other for a week, and by that time, they will probably be starting to show interest in each other. Then if you can let them out together in a neutral place to see how they get along, you can go from there. A male and female will usually pair up this way. Unless for some reason they just don't like each other. But it usually works. Never just put them both together, as an aggressive male can really hurt the female. You first need to make sure that they will get along. We would love to see pictures as you go along.


----------



## abrownrigg (May 7, 2013)

Jay3 said:


> The one you were looking at is cute. That would be nice for a pair.
> As far as gender, two females will normally get along just fine. Two males will usually fight.
> You introduce them slowly. Usually in 2 cages side by side. Let them get to know each other for a week, and by that time, they will probably be starting to show interest in each other. Then if you can let them out together in a neutral place to see how they get along, you can go from there. A male and female will usually pair up this way. Unless for some reason they just don't like each other. But it usually works. Never just put them both together, as an aggressive male can really hurt the female. You first need to make sure that they will get along. We would love to see pictures as you go along.


Hmmm.... sounds a bit like gerbils, just somewhat easier with pigeons. I guess when we are ready I should try to get a female to avoid any possible conflicts.

Do you know of a good site (or book) that will answer all the most common beginner questions? My 7 year old just did a school project on gerbils and it was horrifying how all of the books at the library had outdated and completely incorrect information. I'd like to avoid the "bad" info on pigeons and do it right.

One last quick question, my 12 year old saw photos of parrots outside with a harness and leash. Is this possible to do with pigeons? (Or recommended?) He has started flapping his wings some but still not able to fly more than a foot or two and still very wobbly. She wants to be able to put him on the harness so he can play around in the yard but won't get over the fence into neighbors yards, onto roads (major throughway for our city is about 30 metres from the back lot line of our yard) or animals getting at him unless he can easily fly to safety. If so, can I simply use a parrot harness or is there a better one to use for pigeons?

Thank you for your opinions and input.

Amanda


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

You can ask questions here, Go through the list of topics on here, and you will find a lot of info.
And this site has a lot of information you may find interesting. 
http://www.pigeonrescue.co.uk/

As far as letting him outside on a leash, that isn't really safe. People have had pet pigeons grabbed right off their should by hawks, and a couple of years ago, while feeding a feral flock that comes to my yard, a hawk landed halfway on my foot, in trying to get at a pigeon who was feeding there.
A much safer way is to build an enclosure where he can get outside for much needed sunshine and fresh air, and to bathe. Pigeons just love to take baths. Many build an aviary or such that they can walk into, so that they can interact with the birds. Also makes cleaning much easier. I think your daughter would really enjoy being able to go in and interact with him. They become much friendlier when you can do that. But a bird outside is an easy target for a predator. The enclosure should be covered with hardware cloth for protection. Mice and rats will get through chicken wire, and mice can spread salmonella to your bird and make him very sick. Rats will kill him, and snakes. Hawks have reached in and grabbed pigeons through chicken wire and taken wings off or killed them. And raccoons can tear through it. 
There is a DNA test that can be done by pulling a few feathers. I'm not sure, but think it's about $25.


----------



## abrownrigg (May 7, 2013)

Ok. I think I found something to use on the outside. It is kind of like the steel stairs/floors for outside with the little diamond shapes in it. It is somewhat like this. http://www.slipnot.com/products/expanded-metal-stair-treads/stainless-steel/ Just not as heavy duty and the holes are smaller. It will allow lots of air flow and light, the holes are small enough to keep even small rodents out and it is very strong. It is galvanized steel so it should last a long time. Best part is we have a family friend who can get 4x8 sheets for use for $5 each. 

So, I will make the "outside" part 4'x8' and probably about 4' wide. That would reduce how much I need to cut. Would that be suitable? I'm thinking to make the loft would also be 4'x4'.

For a window for light, I think I have an old piece of unused plexiglass about 18"x18" I plan on using.

And, thank you for the website, I will look at it tomorrow. It's been a busy weekend.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Sounds good, but I can't really tell the size of the holes. Mice might be able to get through it. If the food is kept inside the loft, and picked up at night, and the birds loft can be closed off from the aviary at night, then it should be okay.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

The window, you want to be able to open for air and ventilation. You could use the plexiglass, if you frame it, so that you could open it, and put hardware cloth over the window, so that when the plexi frame is open, the hardware cloth would still be in place.


----------

